

Facebook: tools are top priority - herdrick
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=171746501831

======
patrickyeon
Required me to log in. Would it be considered good or bad practice to copy it
here for HNers without Facebook accounts?

~~~
paulhammond
Here's a copy on the original author's personal site that doesn't require a
login: [http://algeri-wong.com/yishan/engineering-management-
tools-a...](http://algeri-wong.com/yishan/engineering-management-tools-are-
top-priority.html)

The whole series is worth a read: <http://algeri-wong.com/yishan/engineering-
management.html>

~~~
patrickyeon
Ahh, an even better alternative.

------
kleinsch
Great article, especially for engineering managers. There's always a
temptation to do something manually since it's quicker now, but in the long
term all that time adds up fast.

------
nswanberg
Here's an example of one of Facebook's MySQL tools:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/09/21/facebook_online_sche...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/09/21/facebook_online_schema_change_for_mysql/)

